# Who else is a 34DD



## Jennifer Mcfly (Sep 9, 2005)

Okay, so I'm in need of some new bras b/c my boobs for some reason are growing for no reason (yes, no reason, I checked *laughing*). I like Victoria Secret just b/c they are convenient (sp?). You can generally find something, whether it be sexy, comfortable or girlie/pretty. So I went in there the other day b/c I'm tired of the four target bras i have right now (i had to throw all my 34D's away due to icky spillage) and i needed something sexier in my rotation. Well, I ask one of the sales ladies at VS to point me to some nice demi bras in 34DD...and to my surprise she says they no longer carry that size in store!!! I was shocked and so mad! I mean, how can they not carry this size? it's not some crazy size like 38EE!! Man, I am so bummed! I've never liked bra shopping so going from store to store to even first find my size then find something i like will be a pain in my tooshie!!
Man!
I just had to vent, thanks!!!


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 9, 2005)

I think online they might have them.


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Sep 9, 2005)

Wow that really sucks.  Yeah I hate bra shopping too... I'm a 35 D (yeah weird size but that's what the saleslady told me at VS) and it's so hard to find a cute bra that gives support.


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm a DD and you can forget VS now! I will barely even step into that store anymore. The best bras I've gotten for my size is from Layne Bryant. I hate it, but what choice do I have.


----------



## Bubbles12_98 (Sep 9, 2005)

Okay I have lil boobs, but I just hate bra shopping in general...my right boob is like a whole cup size or so smaller than my left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So finding a bra that fits one & doesn't mak eth eother bulge out or look funny is hard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BASTARDS!!!


----------



## martygreene (Sep 9, 2005)

For the larger cup girls, or the large cup small band girls, or otherwise "non-mainstream sized" girls:

http://www.ugcs.caltech.edu/~cat/bra.html - Cat's Bra Resource Page. Lots of helpful links particularly for the large cup, small band girls.

http://www.plussizebras.org/ - Plus Size Bras. Does not sell bras, but helps you with fitting yourself, finding the right size for the right type of bra (front and back close bras size differantly), and offers assistance in figuring out your size. Has a very handy dandy size chart for us larger cup gals.

http://www.betweenbras.com/ - B*Tween Bras. Maker of bras in the E-Q cup range for large and small band sizes. Small business, great bras.

http://www.medianstrip.net/~julia/bra.html - Julia's Bra Info. Lots of good info, some tips for the crafty ladies, reviews of bras, etc.

Hopefully that helps. As a 32/34G I know what it's like. There is one bra that fits me and is comfortable- sadly it is also $75. This is why I own a mere two bras.


As for the descrepancy between various bras, sizes, and measurements:
Manufacturers agree on A, B, C, and D cups - then the system goes haywire. After D, some manufacturers use DD and DDD. Others use E, F, G, and so on; and still others have sizes like FF and GG thrown in. Some manufacturers consider DD to be the same as E, and DDD to be the same as F; others consider these to be completely different sizes. Life beyond DD is confusing at best.

Dee Dee at Plus Size Bras.com is VERY helpful, not only does she have a great page with detailed instructions on how to measure for a bra, how to measure and take into account a currently ill-fitting bra, and how to translate that into a size, she also has a handy dandy size conversion chart that helps you find what size you wear in various bras and makers based on your actual measurements. If, after measuring, you still aren't sure- email her! She is able to take your measurements, give you your size(s) and suggest some bras that should work for you. She's great!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Sep 9, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Hahahahhaaaaaaa,that cartoon is SO funny!!!!


----------



## martygreene (Sep 9, 2005)

yeah, I do too. It's amazing how often I've had that exact moment too. It seems most folk are blissfully unaware that sizes go above double-D.


----------



## souraznhunnie (Sep 9, 2005)

haha, man i have a funny story about my breast size...i've always thought and have worn a 36C....until i was looking for a strapless bra at Nordstrom's and the sales lady asked me if i have ever been fitted. I told her no and she told me i should so i was like "sure what the hell" (i've always avoided it because i thought it was a waste of time!)....i asked my friend who was with me if she's going to make me take my shirt off and she said no, she just measures around your shirt...and what do u know, she comes into my fitting room telling me to take my shirt off! i felt kind of awkard at first because i don't take my shirt off just for anyone! LOL....well i'm glad she made me feel comfortable though and she was telling me that i was smaller around the bust area and saying that i'm more of a 34D or DD...my eyes bulged out and i was like "i never thought i was that big?!" so she got me a 34DD bra and it fit perfectly! 

Well sorry about that story but i just thought it was so hilarious. as far as shopping for bras, Victoria Secret's is hard to shop at because they dont go that big in sizes...i love how they have cute bras, but non in our size! Nordstrom's has a pretty good selection of sizes and are honest about if the bras fit well or are comfortable (not like VS, where they persuade you to buy, for example, their IPEX bra since it's NEW). Macy's also has bras that have full coverage and the sizes are great too.


----------



## martygreene (Sep 9, 2005)

Measurements should be done without a shirt on, preferrably once with a bra on, and once without, to get an accurate size. Style is also a large factor, as different styles are better for different types of breasts.

Remember, the band of the bra is what is giving you the most support, or should be. The straps are there to help out a little, and keep things close to the body, but they should NOT be doing most of the load-bearing. Wearing the wrong size band is terribly common, and it's amazing how much better you feel when you get a bra that fits properly. It'll help your posture, your clothing will fit better, and it's just an overall good feeling.


----------



## orodwen (Sep 9, 2005)

good luck.  i've been sized more than once & my boobs never go along w/ the measurements.  i'm broad, look large but don't have a lot of volume & am quite squishy.  i'm also quite tactile defensive plus i have a syndrome which affects my connective tissue.  in spite of the fittings (which don't seem to work on me) i've tried a few different bras & the closest that a bra has come to fitting is a 40 or 42B but even those the cups are way too big.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i wonder if anyone makes a 40 or 42A?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  again, good luck.  i've resorted to just camisoles &/or my custom made corset.


----------



## martygreene (Sep 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *orodwen* 
_good luck.  i've been sized more than once & my boobs never go along w/ the measurements.  i'm broad, look large but don't have a lot of volume & am quite squishy.  i'm also quite tactile defensive plus i have a syndrome which affects my connective tissue.  in spite of the fittings (which don't seem to work on me) i've tried a few different bras & the closest that a bra has come to fitting is a 40 or 42B but even those the cups are way too big.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i wonder if anyone makes a 40 or 42A?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  again, good luck.  i've resorted to just camisoles &/or my custom made corset.



_

 
There are brands and places that make large band, small cup. Lemme get back to you on that one. Also, you might try contacting Dee Dee at PlusSizeBras, she's great with taking the measurements you give her and helping you find the right brand/size/style for you. Let her know about your squishability, where your breasts ride on your frame, etc. and she'll be able to help. I've got abnormally dense breasts, and they carry their fullness in a strange way, so I'm familiar with the 'right size, wrong shape' situation.


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Sep 9, 2005)

I am a 36dd and I still haven't found the perfect bra...i tried the VS full coverage bra but it wasn't actually full coverage on me! Most of the bras my size are pretty ghastly,,so I'm still searching for a full support, full coverage bra.


----------



## melony (Sep 9, 2005)

I am 38DD
if I want fancy I go to frederick's of hollywood(they have awesome sales so make sure to register and sign up for emails online)
for sturdy get the brick house big titties out of the way
I go for Olga. I know they are sold at JCpenney's and Kohl's
I got 40DD in that bra cause the bigger they are the more full coverage or minimizing so to speak they become.
They have awesome bra sales at kohl's for like $10 bucks and if you know big sizes they dont come cheap!
HTH and let me know if you have any questions


----------



## martygreene (Sep 10, 2005)

I swear by LeMystere bras, and have for years.

 Quote:

  Okay, so I'm in need of some new bras b/c my boobs for some reason are growing for no reason (yes, no reason, I checked *laughing*).  
 
Looking at your age based upon your profile, you're still within age range to have them still be growing. I know mine have crazy growth spurts from time to time, went up 3 cup sizes in a period of a few months once. It was crazy, and annoying.


----------



## melony (Sep 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_I swear by LeMystere bras, and have for years.



Looking at your age based upon your profile, you're still within age range to have them still be growing. I know mine have crazy growth spurts from time to time, went up 3 cup sizes in a period of a few months once. It was crazy, and annoying._

 
where can you find these?


----------



## mspixieears (Sep 10, 2005)

Small bands and cups above A can be hard-ish to find. Everyone seems to assume small frame = small boobs. But then again, it's hard for me to fit into anything being 5ft nothing, and somewhat curvy. Bah!

So in my own (small) way, I do sympathise, ladies. Not that that's any help but oh well.


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 10, 2005)

I got the average 34C's. Sometimes it hard to find bras even in my size since they probably sell out more quickly.


----------



## martygreene (Sep 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melony* 
_where can you find these?_

 
I'm assuming you're asking where one can find Le Mystere? The Le Mystere store locator is really handy for finding their garments: http://lemystere.com/store_locator.php

I know more stores carry this maker now, since two of the styles were on Oprah recently it seems. 

Their sizing does run a bit small in the band, so I wear a 34 in their bras instead of a 32, though I could wear a 32 just as easily, as any bra band will stretch out over time.


----------



## user4 (Sep 11, 2005)

i always wanted bigger breast... now im kinda glad i dont have em... seems like such a hasstle. sorry ladies... hope u find ur perfect bra!!!


----------



## MrsWaves (Sep 11, 2005)

I thought if I lost weight the bra size would goback down to a nice 36C (as I once was) but noooope.  I'm still a 38DD or oddly a 40D in some bras.  I've tried VS's, Nordstrom, Target.. everywhere.  No dice.  I'm getting ready to check out some of those links posted above though


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 11, 2005)

awwwwwww I am and they hurt my back-which is really odd but lord does it hurt sometimes.


----------



## martygreene (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsWaves* 
_I thought if I lost weight the bra size would goback down to a nice 36C (as I once was) but noooope.  I'm still a 38DD or oddly a 40D in some bras.  I've tried VS's, Nordstrom, Target.. everywhere.  No dice.  I'm getting ready to check out some of those links posted above though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
your band size shouldn't go up that drastically, granted some bras run small/large in the band, but if you don't mind my asking, what is your ribcage right (where the bra-band should hit, all the way around keeping your measuring tape level) measurement? you can PM me with the information if you like. If you lost weight, and you lost dimension of your torso in any manner, it's unlikely that your band-size stayed the same.


----------



## melony (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_I'm assuming you're asking where one can find Le Mystere? The Le Mystere store locator is really handy for finding their garments: http://lemystere.com/store_locator.php

I know more stores carry this maker now, since two of the styles were on Oprah recently it seems. 

Their sizing does run a bit small in the band, so I wear a 34 in their bras instead of a 32, though I could wear a 32 just as easily, as any bra band will stretch out over time._

 
THANKS!


----------



## midnightlouise (Sep 11, 2005)

I've felt your pain ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know pregnancy & nursing is a different story, but it's still hard luck to go from 34C to 40DD.  I was 40DD for about 2 years of my life (nursed 2 kids...) and I'm barely 5'0" and weighed 120 or less.  It sucks.  I've gone back to my regular 34-36C (depending on the bra of course...meh.) so I'm thankful, but I can kind of sympathize cause a 40DD filled with milk weighs about 10lbs I swear lol! Anyway, I'm sending all of you guys good vibes to find something comfortable!!


----------



## Lipstick21 (Sep 11, 2005)

I am a 32DD (equivalent to E), and I love Chantelle Bras.  They are supportive, wear very very well, and give a nice shape without being matronly.  You can get them in high end dept stores and online.  They are well worth the $$ you'd spend since you wear a bra every day!


----------



## martygreene (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lipstick21* 
_I am a 32DD (equivalent to E), and I love Chantelle Bras.  They are supportive, wear very very well, and give a nice shape without being matronly.  You can get them in high end dept stores and online.  They are well worth the $$ you'd spend since you wear a bra every day!_

 
Those are good ones, depending on breast shape and density. Average density breasts are best for chantelle bras.


----------



## foreveratorifan (Sep 11, 2005)

I didnt read thru the whole thread, but I have found out from VS that they are getting DD's BACK!!! They are to get them within this month!!!

I'm a 38DD, a size 14/16 and its a pain in the ASS to find good bras.  I usually stick with Lane Bryant...but sometimes I want something ubber sexy and that's hard to find!

I'm hoping to try the new IPex bra from VS once they get DD's in now....


----------



## Turbokittykat (Sep 12, 2005)

I'd love to be a 34DD... I'm a 38J and it's almost impossible to find any bras to fit, never mind nice ones! And the boning and underwires are so industrial and uncomfortable


----------



## user3 (Sep 15, 2005)

I am a 38DDD and I get my bras from Jcpenney's. I love those ones with the "spa" straps. I think Bali makes them.


----------

